# 1967 Violet Deluxe Stingray 3 speed



## xochi0603 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hello, I've had this one for years. Just dusted it off & thought I'd post a few pics. Original paint, seat, screen & tires. This is one of my favorites. A few chrome item's re-plated


----------



## nick tures (Feb 24, 2022)

nice violet !!


----------



## biggermustache (Feb 24, 2022)

That's my favorite Schwinn color! Eye-catching to say the least!


----------



## indycycling (Feb 24, 2022)

Gorgeous violet and in great shape!


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 3, 2022)

67


----------



## JLF (Mar 3, 2022)

Such a killer bike in that color.


----------



## 123totalpack (Mar 7, 2022)

1965 Super Deluxe


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 7, 2022)

123totalpack said:


> 1965 Super Deluxe
> 
> View attachment 1584213



Hello,
What are the two letters in the serial number on this bike?
Also, is that a decal on the chain guard, or did someone try to rescreen that guard? Thanks.


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2022)

Got to throw in this late 67 Deluxe 2 spd. you can really see how different light change the Violet more than any other color!


----------



## jammer (Mar 7, 2022)

Here is my late '66 with two speed.


----------



## sworley (Mar 7, 2022)

Violet is pretty cool but I’m much more partial to Opal.


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 7, 2022)

Somebody say Opal.

A couple of ‘64 Sting-rays.


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2022)

This has come up before but does anyone know exactly what month in 65 they switched to Violet?, never ride any of my Opals, the shorty frame just don't cut it and the ones with a solo polo 😟, brings back bad ( sore ) memories of my 63/4 lime when I was a kid riding 10 mi on a Saturday to go fishing, walking bowlegged by the time I got home, oh forgot about the short crank! so now it's got to be a long frame. *RIDDEN not HIDDEN*


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> This has come up before but does anyone know exactly what month in 65 they switched to Violet?, never ride any of my Opals, the shorty frame just don't cut it and the ones with a solo polo 😟, brings back bad ( sore ) memories of my 63/4 lime when I was a kid riding 10 mi on a Saturday to go fishing, walking bowlegged by the time I got home, oh forgot about the short crank! so now it's got to be a long frame. *RIDDEN not HIDD**



The switch from Opal to Violet happened in March of 1965.
I’m sure there was an overlap situation of these two colors, but CA was typically the last month of Opal.

This color change happened at the same time the “Short” frame was replaced with the “Long” frame.

I needed to look at my old folders of early stingrays to verify and take photos off my old computer, which makes for poor resolution.
The BA and CA Opal Stingrays are shorties (distance from seat post tube to frame/fender bridge) which is inches less than the DA long frame which has the later Violet color.

The first photo shows two of my Stingrays next to one another for a color comparison. Short frame / Long frame.

PS, obviously the CA Opal shows a seat / strut change.


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2022)

OK, is there any long frame DA, April 65> Opal ( we always just called it PURPLE! ) known to exist?, love riding a long frame but the Violet has a little to much "pink" in it!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 13, 2022)

Looks good. Also good you had some chrome items re-plated.


----------

